# modern warfare 2 windowed?



## codyjansen (Nov 17, 2009)

is there a way to run this game in a window?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 17, 2009)

i dont know but can try +windowed in the command line..

right click shortcut, end of properties after " add +windowed

might work..

or they cut that option out too.. im about to install game too once the green bar hits 100


----------



## codyjansen (Nov 17, 2009)

that does not work but thanks.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 17, 2009)

pulled this from google about cod4 windowed mode.. worth a shot?

Press `(~) to get your console to come up.

Next, type /r_fullscreen 0

and then type

/vid_restart

Your screen should be in windowed mode allowing you to chat/browse the internet while you're waiting to respawn.


----------



## codyjansen (Nov 17, 2009)

the console is not in mw2.

i went to the config file and changed the 

seta r_fullscreen "0" to seta r_fullscreen "1"
and that worked. 

it is the same thing i did for mw1


----------



## shevanel (Nov 17, 2009)

cool. glad you got it sorted.


----------

